# Delivery + VAT



## Ash (Jul 21, 2006)

My mate just placed an order and when he selected delivery the total VAT went up??

I though it worked out price + VAT + delivey? since when do you pay VAT on delivery charge?

Just curious


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Since forever, you have to pay VAT on bloody everything


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

As Base says we have to pay VAT on everything!


----------



## Ash (Jul 21, 2006)

Strang, never seen it added on the delivery charge before, well ive never noticed it:lol:


----------



## sleepezy (May 1, 2006)

Not quite true - some goods are VAT exempt or zero rated - but if any item in your delivery is a vatable item then the delivery (carriage and handling) charge is also VATable.

However, I can't think of anything the traders on here sell that won't be VATable.


----------



## Ash (Jul 21, 2006)

Learn somthing new every day 

If my mate ordered yesterday night when cna he expect his order?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

sleepezy said:


> Not quite true - some goods are VAT exempt or zero rated - but if any item in your delivery is a vatable item then the delivery (carriage and handling) charge is also VATable.
> 
> However, I can't think of anything the traders on here sell that won't be VATable.


Hence my comment on everything we do we pay the value added theft on :thumb:



Ash said:


> Learn somthing new every day
> 
> If my mate ordered yesterday night when cna he expect his order?


As long as its in stock it would go today.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm glad i saw this thread as i bought something (not detailing related) and when i received the invoice i thought - can VAT be added onto postage - obviously can. ho hum - tax man wins again.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

yes the only person in the win situation is customs i,m afraid, always got me annoyed when i did the vat quarter as we collect the vat for them pay it in all for nowt on our part!!!!!, every now and then not often though, we would put the a refund where we had spent more on output than input, but still costing you though...............so the traders on here will see none of that total on invioce increase, just makes the stuff look more expensive........thank goodness nobody in power has thought of putting it up........


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm subject to correction but over here you do not have to charge VAT on postal (shipping) charges, providing you only charge the customer exactly what you pay to the post office. VAT does have to be added on to any packaging fees etc. and also on private courier deliveries.


----------

